# Bear Truth 2 Draw length adjustment



## chansen (Feb 22, 2009)

When I bought the bow they only had a mod 27" and I am a 26 1/2. So they have me shooting off the string. Anyway, how can I shorten the draw? I want to use a loop again and have it at 26 1/2. How can it be done?
Thanks in advance for any advice or help you can give me.


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

Look at the bottom cam on the bow. It has 2 pegs near the inside bottom where the serving/cable grabs on to. One has a "-" and the other has a "+". It should be on the + peg now, however, if you can get to a press so you can press it and adjust the serving/cable to the - peg and that will shorten your DL a 1/2"....
Hope this helps.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

On each side of the cam there are two posts. One side has a "dot" post and a "+" post. The other side has a "dot" post and a "-" post. One is on one side of the cam, the other is on the other side. 

You need to shorten your draw length from 27" to a 26.5" draw so press the bow as per the manual and move the loop on the side with the "dot" and "-" post from the "dot" post to the "-" post. Leave the loop on the "dot", "+" side on the "dot" post. That will shorten the draw length by .5". If your bow is set to factory 27", the string will be attached to the "dot" posts on both sides already so you only have to move the string on one side of the cam. 

Make sure not to add or remove twists from the string when doing this.

Open this file and scroll to page 8 (page 8 in the PDF, page 15 in the actual manual) for a picture of what I am talking about... 

http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/customer-service/manuals/archive/2008/2008BearArcheryManual.pdf

Here is the actual text from the manual... 

"fine draw length adjustments of ½
inch can be made by removing the bowstring
from the standard “dot” string post and
reattaching it to either the “+” or “-“ string posts
on the cam. Moving the string to the “+” post
will increase draw length by ½” and moving the
string to the “-“ post will decrease draw length by
½”."


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

Cajun83 said:


> On each side of the cam there are two posts. One side has a "dot" post and a "+" post. The other side has a "dot" post and a "-" post. One is on one side of the cam, the other is on the other side.
> 
> You need to shorten your draw length from 27" to a 26.5" draw so press the bow as per the manual and move the loop on the side with the "dot" and "-" post from the "dot" post to the "-" post. Leave the loop on the "dot", "+" side on the "dot" post. That will shorten the draw length by .5". If your bow is set to factory 27", the string will be attached to the "dot" posts on both sides already so you only have to move the string on one side of the cam.
> 
> ...


That's what I meant....:shade:


----------

